# Italera 1/72 B-52



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I am not a real diehard model builder but I do like to build them every now and than. My favorite plane is the Boeing B-52 and yesterday at a hobby store a saw a 1/72 scale B-52 from an Italian model company, Italera. The price on the kit was around 86 dollars. Does Italera make nice kits?If I am goimg to spend 86 dollars I really want to do a real good job building it. I recently bought a 1/144 scale B-52 from Revell from Germany which I have not started building yet. I would like to get mt hands on a 1/72 scale B-52 H from AMT ERTL.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The Italeri B-52 IS the AMT kit.

I have the AMT B-52G. It's been "in progress" for years and I'm embarrassed to say I just keep delaying it. It's in primer but it's too big to paint inside during the winter so I keep delaying it until next summer but something always interferes (my big Spindrift took up most of this years painting time).

It's not an especially good kit but it does have it's advantages. The engines on the "H" are a bit undersized I believe. The wings don't have the proper droop and the interior brace holds them up in the in-flight position. Some people complain about the bad fit but that doesn't bother me because I'm and old school modeler anyway and can MAKE things fit. The engraving is a bit heavy handed and slightly unpredictable (some engraved lines just seem to trail-off into nowhere). It's lacking in detail compared to the old Monogram kit (flaps are molded up). There are other accuracy issues (nose shape)

Having said all that, you don't really have much choice if you want a big B-52 model, It has engraved detail which I much prefer to the old raised panels lines on the Monogram kit. It's a very solid build with relatively thick moldings that hold up well...and that helps when you have a big kit. 

I actually do like the kit. The faults are not substantial enough for me to really be too upset.

On the other hand, I don't know if I would like the kit for $86.00. That's a judgement call.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When is it NOT winter in Winnepeg?


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Well, as of 9:00 PM tonight, October 7, the outside temperature is 72F.

The average temperture for the month of August is 78.4F

The average temperature for the three summer months of June, July and August is 76.5F

We average ten days per year with temperatures in excess of 95F. Add the humidex and we have a couple of days about 104F.


Strangely enough, the temperature in Winnipeg question came up yesterday so I have the stats all written on my day planner.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wise guy! :lol:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Uh, well...it's not 72F anymore.

From 8:30AM CST this morning (Oct 12), a picture taken from my front door and a picture taken from my back door:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

See, ya jinxed it!

Actually it was only 35F in NJ this morning, so we're getting there too. Time to bring in the garden hose.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

could be worse. could be buffalo

It's a brisk 48F this morning in Hotlanta. I may suffer goosebumps.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder if Italerie did anything with this kit.

A few years ago.....Am-Tech had plans to issue this kit with a bunch of 'fixes' ie: new engines, nose and current armament. They also were going to do a new wing root which supposdily corrected the drop factor. One thing the guys were proud of was that due to the parts, two parts trees had to be included, and the modeler was going to wind up with some eatra parts like the wing root and that those extra parts could be used to spruce up a previous AMT/Ertl release.

Italerie would have to do something similiar in order for me to spring for this kit again. $86.00 is really high, especially when you consider that you could get them for $15.00 at Toy Liquidators only about 5 years ago.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

tower has the italeri b52 for $64, don't know if that helps any


----------

